

Web Apps Raise The Ceiling Above HTML5 As Famo.us Recreates Facebook's Paper - jfeld
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2014/02/15/web-apps-raise-the-ceiling-above-html5-as-famo-us-recreates-facebooks-paper/

======
babyturtle
typical facebook rubbish.. why does the world have to know everything you do?

~~~
malandrew
Did you read the article at all? The article is about web app technologies,
not Facebook.

